# Illinois Police State Laws Now Include Mandatory Student Social Media Password Surrender



## WhatInThe (Jan 22, 2015)

Illinois, the up and coming draconian police state passed enacted new laws in January including one that says if you are a student you must give your social media password to school officials upon demand. Helicopter parents, paranoid school administrators/politicians or the foot in the door for similar laws on the general public?

http://www.electronista.com/article...s.passwords.if.school.officials.request.them/

This in addition to a state that is pushing the envelope when it comes to recording police in public

http://www.ibtimes.com/illinois-passes-bill-makes-it-illegal-record-police-1744724

The law is supposed to cover private conversations but apparently some police say you can't record the police period.

http://wqad.com/2015/01/21/illinois-mans-video-appears-to-show-police-officer-asleep-in-patrol-car/

This from a state with some of the most strict gun control laws in country with some of the highest numbers of shootings. Or the state of Al Capone and corrupt politicians.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh PULEEEEZE...     I hadn't heard of the password thing... but your other stuff is garbage.   Al Capone..... gimme a break.. lol!!


Here's the law

Officially, HB 4207 _“prohibits a student from being subjected  to bullying through the transmission of information from a  computer that is accessed at a non-school-related location,  activity, function or program…if the bullying substantially  interferes with or limits the victim's ability to participate in  or benefit from the services, activities or opportunities offered  by a school or substantially disrupts the educational process or  orderly operation of a school”


_The law — signed by then-Governor Pat Quinn  in August and officially added to the books on January 1 — is  reportedly now making waves after letters were sent to the  parents of students last week outlining the rules.   According to school and state officials, the new cyber bullying  legislation gives educators the ability to access the social  media accounts of their students, if it’s pertinent to preventing  any hostile online behavior, including cyber bullying outside the  classroom and school hours.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup pissed Pat really retaliated when is gun laws got overturned last year in Chacago. This will be overturned but at a great cost to the tax payers for the legal fees.


----------



## 911 (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't know what this is all about, but I once investigated a cyber bullying case that ended in a young man hanging himself. When I was first called to the home, the young man was found by his friend who had gone to see him. He lived just up the street and as they usually did at each other's homes, he just let himself in. He called his name a few times and when there was no answer he went upstairs to his room and found him hanging from the doorway between his room and the closet. There was no doubt in my mind, or the other Trooper's mind that he was deceased, so we could not cut him down until the coroner arrived and the CSI people were done doing their job.

Of course, we asked the friend why he hadn't cut him down and he said because he peed his pants and ran home to tell his mother. The kids were 14. After he was settled down, he told the detective that was investigating that his friend was "blue as all get out and it scared him that he just lost it and had to go outside because he thought he was going to throw up." As he was running home, he said he peed his pants and asked us not to tell anyone. 

The parents had come home before we cut him down and they demanded to go in and see him, but the Sgt. wouldn't let them until finally he gave into allowing the father to go in. He screamed at the top of his voice and the mother, who was standing in the hallway screamed with him, although she hadn't seen him. Both parents were also transported to the hospital.  It was one of those moments that you never forget. 

A month later, a community officer went to the school to give a talk about bullying, which is done every year by the local police department. I know some may be wondering if anything came of this. The kids that were bullying this young man lawyered up and the charges were reduced, so no criminal charges were filed. The parents of the deceased boy sued the parents of the kids that were charged with the bullying and they settled out of court under a gag order. These kids really lucked out. Had they been 15 or older, the DA would have had them charged as adults.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh my.....  how horrible..   Cyber bullying is a huge problem so I can understand why there are attempts to stop it before it results in this.  The law may prevent it from getting this far.  I would imagine that the school would have to have a reason to suspect a student was being bullied, or was doing the bullying.. I don't imagine that it would be just random requests for passwords.

I'm probably a little less liberal in the area of privacy and surveillance than the average Progressive Liberal.   This day and age, with all the social media avenues, communication between terror organizations and recruitment and planning is easier than ever before.   I don't get all upset over the thought that someone may be listening to my phone conversations or reading my emails.   They wouldn't see or hear much..  my scrabble games.. and my appointments being made with the dog groomer is about all.   However, if someone can be thwarted before they kill people, it's worth it IMO..  I know that goes against my Liberal Stripes.. but so be it.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks, sorry for their loss.


as a side note---- "lawyered up". LMAO.  If I had any doubts about your not being with LE --------

thanks again for the candid


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2015)

This is what happens when you raise a generation of weaklings ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh PULEEEEZE...     I hadn't heard of the password thing... but your other stuff is garbage.   Al Capone..... gimme a break.. lol!!
> 
> 
> Here's the law
> ...



Letters have already been sent to parents stating such that passwords may have to be given up. The schools are responsible for a process of investigating cyber bullying. Obtaining passwords is being considered part of the process by many in the system.  This going be forcibly tested in the courts. You have people that can't distinguish between policy and legal in most organizations

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/il...ive-up-facebook-passwords-or-face-prosecution  (letter at bottom of page)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> This is what happens when you raise a generation of weaklings ...




I donno... seems like they have held pretty steady for the last 35 years..


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 22, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> This is what happens when you raise a generation of weaklings ...



Although according the posted chart suicide rates are seem steady among females especially you'll notice a spike about 1990. What is 1990-one of the first generations of dippy hippy spawn and thinking. The last couple of generations cannot handle disappointment period. They have been indoctrinated with ultra high expectations wether it's a career, money, drugs, gadgets, sex, fame, "it's ok" acceptance etc. Throw in technology and speed of which emotions can swing from euphoric to disappointment  because of instant feedback on what ever they are doing I can see a higher suicide rate if not a weaker individual. Many are spoiled if not soft.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

A lot of the teen suicides seem to be related to being gay..  and being bullied for that.   Back in the day.. people did not come out of the closet like now.. NOT that there was less homosexuality.. because there wasn't.. people just hid it better and even suffered through hetero marriages in order to disguise the fact.   Is that better?  Does that mean that generation was stronger?  Or just more deceptive and afraid to admit to the world what they were.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I donno... seems like they have held pretty steady for the last 35 years..



Or at least for the ten-year period between 2000 and 2010, which is how I interpret it ... each decade before that saw an almost doubling of suicides. 



WhatInThe said:


> Although according the posted chart suicide rates are seem steady among females especially you'll notice a spike about 1990. What is 1990-one of the first generations of dippy hippy spawn and thinking. The last couple of generations cannot handle disappointment period. They have been indoctrinated with ultra high expectations wether it's a career, money, drugs, gadgets, sex, fame, "it's ok" acceptance etc. Throw in technology and speed of which emotions can swing from euphoric to disappointment  because of instant feedback on what ever they are doing I can see a higher suicide rate if not a weaker individual. Many are spoiled if not soft.



Exactly - a wonderful description of my throw-away term "weaklings". 



QuickSilver said:


> A lot of the teen suicides seem to be related to being gay..  and being bullied for that.   Back in the day.. people did not come out of the closet like now.. NOT that there was less homosexuality.. because there wasn't.. people just hid it better and even suffered through hetero marriages in order to disguise the fact.   Is that better?  Does that mean that generation was stronger?  Or just more deceptive and afraid to admit to the world what they were.



If they didn't come out of the closet, how do you know that there _wasn't_ less homosexuality? 

Whatever they were and however many there were of them, they were swimming against the tide, and any time you have a group of people swimming against the tide some of them are going to drown.


----------

